

Ask HN? IRC chat  - pirer

Is it still what it used to be? Where do you spend that type of time now?
======
david_shaw
Yup: IRC is still very active. Maybe not the mid-to-late nineties craziness,
but certainly still around.

I spend most of my time these days on private networks, but I'm also in
#startups on Freenode. Lots of good conversation in there, and a lot of HN
regulars.

No better way to find out than to give it a shot!

------
jamesjguthrie
Maybe not what it used to be but still very active. I'm not on as much as I
used to be but when I'm there I'm on Freenode #android-dev at least.

Used to always be on EFnet for Symbian chat but the best Android chat is on
Freenode so that's where I go now.

------
nvmc
Still big. Not quite as ubiquitous as it once was. I'd say there are far more
people in support channels, and less people in purely social channels than was
once the case.

Edit: Internet Relay Chat chat. Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

------
zxcdw
Even though it's still very much alive and kicking... I wonder what medium has
taken over IRC's popularity and on what merits? At least it hasn't grown at
all, despite how much general internet usage has grown during the past 10
years.

------
cjbprime
Yes, on Freenode and OFTC. Almost every significant open source project has a
channel.

------
fluxon
It's still going strong IMO. Quite useful. And not at all distracting ;)

------
shrughes
Just avoid Freenode, the no fun zone.

~~~
luriel
#cat-v has all the fun in Freenode.

------
mnicole
Forever idling on Gamesurge.

------
gue5t
IRC is still alive and well.

